# Weight gain with Menopur?



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Girls


----------



## suzie70 (Aug 6, 2007)

I've had 2 cycles with menopur and both ties became really bloated and look like I've swallowed an ostrich egg!!!  I have also shown a weight gain on the scales of 3lb within 1 week so I do think the hormones ma have soething to do with it.  Try and remain positive though.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi ive gained about 2 stones with 7 cycles of injections (gonal f) my tummy is always so bloated looking even when i have a month off from the meds. i find pmt moods etc are a lot worse and i get spots, something i never usually get and ive even noticed facial hair since starting these horrible injections

dancing queen xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh yes I gained weight with menopur,its very depressing xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

i find the weight extremely hard to loose, i actually had a break from ttc after a miscarriage and used green tea which helped a bit and a severe diet, your not meant to drink green tea during ttc tho as it interferes with folic acid but i gained it all back as soon as i started the meds again


----------

